# Help please



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if you can keep male multi mice with female fancy mice?

And can you keep male fancy mice with female multi mice?

Will they breed?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

As i said on RFUK:

Hi,

Yes, you can keep Male multi's with female fancy mice and visa versa, and no they wont breed as they are a different species though in the same family.

I have kept Multi's and Fancy mice together very sucessfully with no problems, so you shouldnt have any!

Especially if its a lone male multi with some female fancies, or a lone male fancy with a group of female multi's! Its a great way to give them company without complications!

Ruth

Hope this helps!


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes thank you


----------

